# البسة داخلية



## mousa (3 أغسطس 2014)

البسة داخلية و تي شيرت لكل افراد العائلة
المصنع الأردني الوحيد و المتخصص بصناعة الاقمشة القطنية و صباغتها و طباعتها و انتاج الألبسة الداخلية القطنية لكل افراد العائلة و التي شيرت و البيجامات القطنية و الرياضية 
خبرة 40 عام بصناعة الألبسة الداخلية في دمشق سوريا و الان في الأردن 
للاتصال : تلفاكس : 0096264621672
خليوي : 00962796446520
[email protected]


----------

